# Push overdrive limits over the top!



## BAGZZlash (Mar 9, 2011)

Please read this tutorial, try my tool to freely modify the clocks (limits) inside the reg file (View attachment RacerX.zip) and tell me what you think.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 10, 2011)

Intersting. Also mods clock defaults. Only works on VGAS originally installed in system, so if there are "ghost" adapters, they get the reg hack.

So, secodn card doesn't get reg hack. I wish it could be just a wee bit more intelligent, read teh reg, find out which card it's modding for, and let you choose...


----------



## arroyo (Mar 10, 2011)

@BAGZZlash
Dude, you are still amazing me. That's the tool I always wanted to have.

I have an idea. How about adding a button to RBE? When someone clicks this button it will magically do a registry trick and open new overclocking limits. Or maybe it's better to join this RacerX stuff to RBE. Please make Frankenstein-Mutant-CCC Limitless-RBE version. 

Do you have any NEW ASS-KICKING TEST VERSION OF RBE for me? My reference HD6950 is ready for the testing.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 10, 2011)

arroyo said:


> @BAGZZlash
> Dude, you are still amazing me. That's the tool I always wanted to have.


Thanks! 



arroyo said:


> I have an idea. How about adding a button to RBE? When someone clicks this button it will magically do a registry trick and open new overclocking limits. Or maybe it's better to join this RacerX stuff to RBE. Please make Frankenstein-Mutant-CCC Limitless-RBE version.


Actually I'm indeed planning to integrate this into RBE. But as for this very early state of development I decided that I am more flexible if this functionality runs as a stand-alone project for now.



arroyo said:


> Do you have any NEW ASS-KICKING TEST VERSION OF RBE for me? My reference HD6950 is ready for the testing.


You got a PM. 
/edit: Oh, and one more thing: Since you have a 6950, can you tell me what your overdrive's _lower_ limits are?


----------



## arroyo (Mar 10, 2011)

My CCC limits are:




After this tool I have:






REMEBMER: Read instructions !!!


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Mar 10, 2011)

I tried it and it works but I have discovered some strange behavior.

I have a dual monitor setup (30" dual link dvi display + HDMI connected AV-Receiver) Radeon HD 6970 2GB. My card is in idle at 500/1375MHz@0.960V (I lowered the voltage with RBE from default 1.0V). When I overclock memory it causes the GPU to run constantly on 1.1V (I lowered voltage from 1.175 to 1.1V with RBE). When I lower memory speed to default 1375MHz, GPU voltage returns to 0.960V. It doesn't matter if increase memory clock-rate by 5MHz or 75MHz, GPU voltage is increased in either case.
If I lower memory clock-rate below default speed, at some frequencies it causes the GPU to lower it's clock-rate.
For example if I lower memory clock-rate to 685MHz (lowest that afterburner allows to set) GPU speed is automatically lowered to 250MHz (voltage stays at 0.960V)
Similarly at 1000MHz memory clock-rate, GPU clock-rate is lowered to 350MHz.

BAGZZlash, how are advancing with customizing clockrates with RBE on HD6900 cards?

If you want I can describe it in more detail (and include some screenshots)


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's a new version that allows for more flexibility and more automatism. *Please test, if all clock settings kick in correctly*.

After creating the RacerX-Regfile you can have the tool apply the registry information automatically if wanted (provided proper administrative privilegues, but that's also the case for manual merging) and, if the file has been merged sucessfully, the tool will also ask to reboot.

Here's how it works: On startup, the program detects the DeviceID of the (primary) video card installed in the system. It then enlists all the video card entries in the registry. From them, it filters all entries that correspond to the detected DeviceID. The .reg file will then be created for all of these entries.
In some cases, the DeviceID can not be detected. In these cases, the .reg file will be created for _all_ of the found registry entries.

There's one case that will result in a miss of the proper entry: Imagine you have a 6970 as a primary video card, running it in a crossfire setup together with a 6950. In that case, the file will only apply for the 6970 entry/entries, not for the 6950.

Okay, here it is: View attachment RacerX.zip


----------



## TimoX (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey everyone, first time poster, long time reader. 

Anyway, since my other screen name was taken here( RacerX), I picked another since I'm here from Techimo.

Anyway, thanks to everyone and the work they've done with unlocking the 6950's, etc..

BAGZZlash,
Ok,
On main system I only had 1 entry (0000), but on my test one i had 3 (0000, 0002, 0003) not sure why 0001 was missing.
Anyway, dumped a copy of the settings in all 3 and everything worked fine.
So I suspect you could even automate it to copy those same settings into the first 2 or 3, say 0000, 0001, 0002. This should cover pretty much everyone.
If their primary card is any deeper, I suspect they may need some cleaning up of things first.
Also, I remember originally mine was at 0001, so automating the first few should be fine.

Now as for the new program, I set the lower limit to 450, but upon reboot, the entire gpu slider was gone, as was the box below the sliders that shows currrent gpu clock.
The memory slider was there, as was Powerplay and fan, and current memory clock.
Also, I set memory lower to 1000, but it wouldn't let me change it lower than 1250. I could move the slider and hit apply, but it would pause for a few then go back to 1250.

I'm thinking maybe it is going off the BIOS lower defaults, which would explain why I can use RBE to adjust the clocks and get into windows without drivers installed, but once they are installed and I reboot, it gets stuck at the black screen.

I've got some other things i want to try and I'll report back.


----------



## Mr.John (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for your tool! I just tried with with my 6950 flashed with 6970 bios but it didn't worked as expected, now I can't see/set any clocks on overdrive screen, just powertune and fan control are available.

Edit:

Feature request: please allow direct input for clock values.


----------



## tecnoworld (Mar 11, 2011)

woa, this program is really really nice! Now, if only you could do a software voltage modifier for 69xx, less intrusive than AB, I'd be more than super-happy


----------



## Qed (Mar 11, 2011)

Confirmed working on my 3x HD6950 crossfire setup. I saved reg the file "run" it once, edit replacing 000 with 001, run it again and so on...

Thanks!


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 11, 2011)

Qed said:


> Confirmed working on my 3x HD6950 crossfire setup. I saved reg the file "run" it once, edit replacing 000 with 001, run it again and so on...
> 
> Thanks!



Did you use the first version (v0.01) or the second one (v0.02)?


----------



## Qed (Mar 11, 2011)

The version 0.02 completelly locked my pc, not even with a reboot i was able to access windows.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 11, 2011)

Strange. Please use this version (v0.03): View attachment RacerX.zip
Be sure to enter your lower overdrive limits and default clocks as read from the CCC. The program's standard values are from a reference 6950, so if you have one of those, you're good to go without having to care.


----------



## Qed (Mar 11, 2011)

BAGZZlash said:


> Strange. Please use this version (v0.03): View attachment 41044
> Be sure to enter your lower overdrive limits and default clocks as read from the CCC. The program's standard values are from a reference 6950, so if you have one of those, you're good to go without having to care.



I did set everything within a reasonable limit. Lowered the min GPU and RAM frequency according to the low power state of 6950 (aka 150 and 250 GHz) defaul clock was left as the default one, 800 1250 and the higher rised to 950 1250.

CCC didnt show the GPU bar and, at the 1st attemp of "apply" the screen frozen. Reboot and removing drivers with driversweeper didnt fix.

The version 0.01 worked well.


----------



## TimoX (Mar 11, 2011)

If for some reason anyone has a problem with CCC freaking out on reboot, like above, boot into safe mode and do the following:

Go into the registry and look for this key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}


Under that look for the 0000 subkey, and click on it.
On the right side of the screen look for the entry named"PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable"

right click and delete it.

reboot and CCC will be reset with original clock values, as this program only adds that key.

If for some reason you don't have that key (0000) or the entry isn't listed, check 0001 or 0002 if you have it.



Also, Qed,
CCC lists the mins for the 6950 as 500/1250, even though 2D clocks are 250/150, so you would have wanted them left at 500/1250, not 250/150.


----------



## Qed (Mar 12, 2011)

TimoX said:


> If for some reason anyone has a problem with CCC freaking out on reboot, like above, boot into safe mode and do the following:
> 
> Go into the registry and look for this key:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
> ...



I deleted the key but it didnt work, same as removing drivers and registry keys with deriver sweepper.

I miss something, why is there the function to lower the lower value if i cant modify it?


----------



## Qed (Mar 12, 2011)

Version 0.03 is not working, even leaving the lower and default value at the card default.


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 12, 2011)

just tried it on my 6970, but it just makes the overdrive tab in CCC (11.4 preview) blank (easily restored by deleting the reg key and rebooting)

i think i've spotted a bug tho...
despite me setting the lower limits to 500/1375 and the default clocks to 880/1375, after running the reg file and rebooting, GPU-Z detects the clocks as being set to 810/1250

i've tried with versions 2 and 3 with the same result

[edit] changing the clocks back to 880/1375 with afterburner brings back the sliders in overdrive and it now shows the new upper limits too


----------



## TimoX (Mar 13, 2011)

Attached is version 4.
this fixes a few things on the clock settings from v3.

Pyro, can you try it and let us know if it fixes the default clocks on your 6970.
If possible, don't try changing lowers, just put in defaults and whatever you want for the new upper limits.
If that's good go ahead and do the lowers.

One thing I found out was that OD didn't seem to always like the lowers being changed, but I found that re-locking the OD and running this seemed to work, then I just unlocked it again after a restart.

Here's the reg key to re-lock the OD if need be:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ATI\ACE\Settings\Dashboard\Graphics\Overdrive5

On the right hand side is the time it was unlocked. Just delete that entry.

restart, and the OD will be locked again.

Then you can just unlock it and use it as usual with the new lowers.

So far I've tried version 4 on 2 6950's with unlocked shaders.
One with a Sapphire BIOS, and one with an Asus BIOS.

Seemed to work fine on both.

One note, I don't have CCC set to load at start up.
makes it easier to test this, so if something acts up, a reboot will be fine, since it's not trying to load.

also, the above testing was done with the 11.4 previews.


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 13, 2011)

ok, i tried version 4...

i left the lowers at 500/1250
set default to 880/1375
and upper to 1100/1600

after rebooting, i opened CCC and saw:




hitting the defaults button changes the clockspeeds to 810/1250 instead of 880/1375


then i tried v4 again, but changed the lowers to 500/1375
after rebooting, the CCC overdrive section was blank again:




tried relocking OD and rebooting again, but it didn't help

thanks for all the work you guys have done so far 

HTH
-P


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't get it, why do you want to overclock your memory even with the _lower_ limits? And why do you expect the defaults to be 810 MHz (GPU) if you set them to 880 MHz?


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 13, 2011)

i don't want to overclock my memory with the lower limits.
in the second test, i set the values that were in ccc
the lower limit in ccc is 500 for core and 1375 for memory as i have a 6970

i also didn't expect the default core speed to be 810, it should be 880.
i set the defaults to 880/1375 in RacerX v4, but after using the reg file and rebooting it sets the defaults to 810/1250


----------



## Charly (Mar 13, 2011)

Same as pyro.

6950 flash to 6970 (880/1375)

Lower limits set to 500/1375 (same as overdrive)
default set to 880/1375
upper set to 1200/2000

after reboot default clock are 810/1250
blank ccc

in afterburner set to 880/1375 and overdrive appears again.


----------



## TimoX (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys.
So Pyro, When you first ran v4, it seemed to work, and set your defaults correctly, but hitting the default button in OD, dropped the clocks down to 810/1250?

Charly, you basically did the same thing, but your OD panel was blank?

Do you guys have CCC set to load at startup?

trying to see if CCC is doing something different, as I've been testing without it enabled at start up, so i can run it manually.

Also I've noticed that upon restart/shutdown, CCC seems to do some extra stuff, so i'm wondering if it isn't sometimes acting up if new values are there at system shutdown.

I'll have to do some further testing with a "default" file with CCC running or not to see if anything is different.


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 13, 2011)

TimoX said:


> Thanks for the input guys.
> So Pyro, When you first ran v4, it seemed to work, and set your defaults correctly, but hitting the default button in OD, dropped the clocks down to 810/1250?


with the first test i didn't touch the lowers, only the defaults and the upper... 

but when i opened CCC, i saw 880/1250 and after hitting the "defaults" button in ccc, the core clock changed to 810.

so it doesn't seem like the default clock speeds are being set correctly as they should be 880/1375, not 810/1250
it's nice to be able to underclock the mem in CCC now, but that's not the default speed of a 6970


TimoX said:


> Do you guys have CCC set to load at startup?


yes

looking forward to testing any new versions


----------



## Charly (Mar 13, 2011)

Yep, OD was blank after reboot.
Closed CCC
Set 880/1375 in afterburner 
Opened CCC,OD appears again.

Default clock were set at 810/1250 after reboot.(was set at 880/1375 v4)

CCC loaded at startup

If u want ,I can be a tester

edit;
I use crossfire and 2 monitors

edit2
Default clocks on gpu-z is 880/1375 but a reset in afterburner or default in CCC the clocks goes to 810/1250

edit3
The clocks in a XML file also shows 810/1250, somehow gpu-2 shows a higher clocks 1000/1400


----------



## TimoX (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks again, that does help. 

Sounds like something needs to be tweaked to be sure that the default button hits default clocks of the card, as it seems to be defaulting to 810/1250, which is one of my cards.

Also, some FYI, I've been playing with the lowers, my defaults are 500/1250 so I set them to 450/1150.

It does seem to work, as some things that would clock the card to 500/1250, like some videos, etc now clock to 450/1150.
These cards do a lot of internal power management, as i've watched it go from 250/150 on a video to 450/300, 450/625, 450/1150, etc..

Anyway, will keep plugging away.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 13, 2011)

You just made my year....... thank you!


----------



## TimoX (Mar 13, 2011)

Charly, is that the profiles.xml under the ATI/ACE folder?

Good to know you're on Crossfire with 2 monitors, that could be why the panel was blank for some reason at first.


I just checked my profiles.xml and it still shows the defaults of my card, but it definitely uses my new lowers for stuff, as i've confirmed it with GPUz and AB.


----------



## Charly (Mar 13, 2011)

yep, that profiles.xml.

I think when I set reset in afterburner, OD dissapear again (will test it in a minute)

Do u also use afterburner?

edit;

Seems like I can't change clocks in afterburner, it reverst back to 810....need to uninstall it.


----------



## TimoX (Mar 13, 2011)

yeah, using AB 2.1 atm.
But i'm only using 1 card and monitor.
The other card is in my test computer.
Both are Sapphire 6950, with unlocked shaders, but atm this card has the Asus BIOS in it, which does a slight OC to 810 instead of 800.


This gives me some ideas for more testing then.
I'll have to definitely do a default file with CCC running, and at startup to see if/how it affects the profiles file, since mine isn't changing, but like I said, I don't have CCC set to load at startup, and not always running, which could be why mine doesn't change.
This computer is too fast, but my test setup is slower, and with that one I noticed CCC does some stuff at shutdown if it's running, as Comodo catches it and alerts me, beforre it shuts off.


----------



## Charly (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok , msi ab uninstalled.
delete "PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable" in regedit 0000-0004
reboot

And try it again 




After reboot, blank OD, gpu-clocks were 810/1250 (also in the profiles.xml)

Is the problem because I flash my 6950 with a 6970bios?


----------



## TimoX (Mar 13, 2011)

No, I don't think it's the flash.
What happens if you change the profile back to 880/1375?

I've got some other testing to do first with CCC, but I think I may flash my second card to a 6970 BIOS for a bit and see what things are doing, so i can try and replicate that.
It may be a glitch of this program and crossfire, not sure.


----------



## TimoX (Mar 13, 2011)

Actually I just thought of something.
"Maybe" part of it is the flash.
Reason being Windows, CCC and everything else still sees it with a 6950 hardware ID.

In GPUz, or in this program, does it show hardware ID 6719? That would be the 6950 ID.
6718 is 6970.

That could be part of it as well.

More testing...


----------



## Charly (Mar 13, 2011)

got msi ab beta 7 up and running
If I select gpu-2 in afterburner and oc the core or anything else and overdrive pops up in CCC 
reset the clocks in afterburner, OD disappear ..?

When OD pops up I can change the other gpu, but when I reset the clocks in afterburner and change the gpu in OD I get an error.
If I reset the clocks in afterburner it just reset 1 card, the others stays at the oc clocks, need to change the gpu to reset it also.

It's hard to explains what happen exactly.. 





```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ApplicationException: From method (WndProc) caught exception (Value of '-25' is not valid for 'Value'. 'Value' should be between 'Minimum' and 'Maximum'.
Parameter name: Value) 
   at ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.LogMessage.ReportExceptionThenThrowException(Exception e, String where)
   at ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.OverDrive5.Graphics.Dashboard.DB_OverDrive5Form.ArrangeUI()
   at System.Windows.Forms.ComboBox.OnSelectedIndexChanged(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ComboBox.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
CCC
    Assembly Version: 3.5.0.0
    Win32 Version: 3.5.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CCC.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
CCC.Implementation
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42554
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42554
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CCC.Implementation.DLL
----------------------------------------
LOG.Foundation
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42498
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42498
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/LOG.Foundation.DLL
----------------------------------------
MOM.Foundation
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42510
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42510
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/MOM.Foundation.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Foundation
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42506
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42506
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Foundation.DLL
----------------------------------------
LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Private
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42510
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42510
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Private.DLL
----------------------------------------
LOG.Foundation.Implementation
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42541
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42541
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/LOG.Foundation.Implementation.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Remoting
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Remoting/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
----------------------------------------
LOG.Foundation.Private
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42509
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42509
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/LOG.Foundation.Private.DLL
----------------------------------------
MOM.Implementation
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42555
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42555
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/MOM.Implementation.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Foundation.XManifest
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42554
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42554
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Foundation.XManifest.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
CLI.Component.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42516
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42516
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Component.Runtime.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Component.Runtime.Shared.Private
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42512
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42512
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Component.Runtime.Shared.Private.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Foundation.Private
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42511
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42511
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Foundation.Private.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Component.Runtime.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42511
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42511
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Component.Runtime.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
ATICCCom
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/ATICCCom.DLL
----------------------------------------
ADL.Foundation
    Assembly Version: 2.0.3299.28586
    Win32 Version: 2.0.3299.28586
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/ADL.Foundation.DLL
----------------------------------------
AEM.Server
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42514
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42514
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/AEM.Server.DLL
----------------------------------------
NEWAEM.Foundation
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42506
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42506
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/NEWAEM.Foundation.DLL
----------------------------------------
AEM.Server.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42513
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42513
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/AEM.Server.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
AEM.Plugin.Source.Kit.Server
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42564
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42564
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/AEM.Plugin.Source.Kit.Server.DLL
----------------------------------------
AEM.Plugin.DPPE.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42555
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42555
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/AEM.Plugin.DPPE.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
AEM.Plugin.Hotkeys.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42506
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42506
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/AEM.Plugin.Hotkeys.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
AEM.Plugin.WinMessages.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42512
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42512
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/AEM.Plugin.WinMessages.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
DEM.Graphics.I0601
    Assembly Version: 2.0.2573.17685
    Win32 Version: 2.0.2573.17685
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/DEM.Graphics.I0601.DLL
----------------------------------------
DEM.Foundation
    Assembly Version: 2.0.2573.17684
    Win32 Version: 2.0.2573.17684
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/DEM.Foundation.DLL
----------------------------------------
DEM.Graphics
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42516
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42516
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/DEM.Graphics.DLL
----------------------------------------
ATIDEMGX
    Assembly Version: 2.0.4074.42495
    Win32 Version: 2.0.4074.42495
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/system32/ATIDEMGX.DLL
----------------------------------------
DEM.Graphics.I1010
    Assembly Version: 2.0.3932.21814
    Win32 Version: 2.0.3932.21814
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/DEM.Graphics.I1010.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
AEM.Plugin.REG.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42563
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42563
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/AEM.Plugin.REG.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Caste.Graphics.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42519
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42519
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Caste.Graphics.Runtime.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Caste.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42509
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42509
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Caste.Graphics.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
DEM.Graphics.I0709
    Assembly Version: 2.0.2743.23304
    Win32 Version: 2.0.2743.23304
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/DEM.Graphics.I0709.DLL
----------------------------------------
AEM.Plugin.GD.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42517
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42517
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/AEM.Plugin.GD.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
AEM.Actions.CCAA.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42511
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42511
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/AEM.Actions.CCAA.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
ResourceManagement.Foundation.Private
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42517
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42517
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/ResourceManagement.Foundation.Private.DLL
----------------------------------------
DEM.Graphics.I0804
    Assembly Version: 2.0.3015.27871
    Win32 Version: 2.0.3015.27871
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/DEM.Graphics.I0804.DLL
----------------------------------------
WindowsBase
    Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 3.0.6920.5001 built by: Win7RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/WindowsBase/3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/WindowsBase.dll
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DisplaysColour2.Graphics.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42537
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42537
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DisplaysColour2.Graphics.Runtime.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DeviceDFP.Graphics.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42540
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42540
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DeviceDFP.Graphics.Runtime.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DisplaysOptions.Graphics.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42543
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42543
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DisplaysOptions.Graphics.Runtime.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.Radeon3D.Graphics.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42546
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42546
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.Radeon3D.Graphics.Runtime.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Combined.Graphics.Aspects2.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42545
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42545
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Combined.Graphics.Aspects2.Runtime.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Caste.Graphics.Runtime.Shared.Private
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42537
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42537
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Caste.Graphics.Runtime.Shared.Private.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.Radeon3D.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42546
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42546
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.Radeon3D.Graphics.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DisplaysColour2.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42534
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42534
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DisplaysColour2.Graphics.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DeviceCRT.Graphics.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42541
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42541
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DeviceCRT.Graphics.Runtime.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DeviceDFP.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42527
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42527
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DeviceDFP.Graphics.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DeviceLCD.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42531
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42531
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DeviceLCD.Graphics.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42580
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42580
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Runtime.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.AMDHome.Graphics.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42641
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42641
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.AMDHome.Graphics.Runtime.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.CustomFormats.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42527
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42527
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.CustomFormats.Graphics.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.MMVideo.Graphics.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42542
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42542
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.MMVideo.Graphics.Runtime.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.HotkeysHandling.Graphics.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42534
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42534
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.HotkeysHandling.Graphics.Runtime.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.UpdateNotification.Graphics.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42639
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42639
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.UpdateNotification.Graphics.Runtime.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.MMVideo.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42539
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42539
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.MMVideo.Graphics.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.HotkeysHandling.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42516
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42516
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.HotkeysHandling.Graphics.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.UpdateNotification.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42637
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42637
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.UpdateNotification.Graphics.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DisplaysOptions.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42543
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42543
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DisplaysOptions.Graphics.shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.OverDrive5.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42566
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42566
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.OverDrive5.Graphics.shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.MultiVPU4.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42550
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42550
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.MultiVPU4.Graphics.shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42556
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42556
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.AMDHome.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42639
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42639
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.AMDHome.Graphics.shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
DEM.Graphics.I0906
    Assembly Version: 2.0.2743.23304
    Win32 Version: 2.0.2743.23304
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/DEM.Graphics.I0906.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DeviceCRT.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42531
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42531
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DeviceCRT.Graphics.shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
DEM.Graphics.I0912
    Assembly Version: 2.0.2743.23304
    Win32 Version: 2.0.2743.23304
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/DEM.Graphics.I0912.DLL
----------------------------------------
DEM.Graphics.I0706
    Assembly Version: 2.0.2743.23304
    Win32 Version: 2.0.2743.23304
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/DEM.Graphics.I0706.DLL
----------------------------------------
DEM.Graphics.I0712
    Assembly Version: 2.0.3455.26939
    Win32 Version: 2.0.3455.26939
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/DEM.Graphics.I0712.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DeviceProperty.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42527
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42527
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DeviceProperty.Graphics.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DeviceProperty.Graphics.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42540
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42540
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DeviceProperty.Graphics.Runtime.DLL
----------------------------------------
DEM.Graphics.I0812
    Assembly Version: 2.0.3286.19924
    Win32 Version: 2.0.3286.19924
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/DEM.Graphics.I0812.DLL
----------------------------------------
DEM.Graphics.I0805
    Assembly Version: 2.0.3057.24943
    Win32 Version: 2.0.3057.24943
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/DEM.Graphics.I0805.DLL
----------------------------------------
DEM.Graphics.I0703
    Assembly Version: 2.0.2651.18802
    Win32 Version: 2.0.2651.18802
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/DEM.Graphics.I0703.DLL
----------------------------------------
DEM.Graphics.I1011
    Assembly Version: 2.0.3961.23947
    Win32 Version: 2.0.3961.23947
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/DEM.Graphics.I1011.DLL
----------------------------------------
atixclib
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/atixclib.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Caste.HydraVision.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42567
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42567
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Caste.HydraVision.Runtime.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Caste.HydraVision.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42567
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42567
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Caste.HydraVision.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Caste.Fuel.Runtime
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42583
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42583
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Caste.Fuel.Runtime.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Caste.Fuel.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42582
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42582
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Caste.Fuel.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
Fuel.Foundation
    Assembly Version: 3.5.0.0
    Win32 Version: 3.5.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/Fuel.Foundation.DLL
----------------------------------------
APM.Server
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42515
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42515
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/APM.Server.DLL
----------------------------------------
APM.Foundation
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42507
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42507
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/APM.Foundation.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Component.Runtime.Extension.EEU
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42513
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42513
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Component.Runtime.Extension.EEU.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Web
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4955 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_64/System.Web/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Web.dll
----------------------------------------
AEM.Plugin.EEU.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42513
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42513
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/AEM.Plugin.EEU.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Component.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.0.0
    Win32 Version: 3.5.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Component.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Component.Client.Shared.Private
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42522
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42522
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Component.Client.Shared.Private.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Component.Client.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42507
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42507
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Component.Client.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Component.Dashboard.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42508
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42508
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Component.Dashboard.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
PresentationFramework
    Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 3.0.6920.5001 built by: Win7RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/PresentationFramework/3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationFramework.dll
----------------------------------------
PresentationCore
    Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 3.0.6920.5001 built by: Win7RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_64/PresentationCore/3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationCore.dll
----------------------------------------
CLI.Component.Dashboard.Shared.Private
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42523
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42523
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Component.Dashboard.Shared.Private.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Component.Systemtray
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42550
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42550
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Component.Systemtray.DLL
----------------------------------------
ResourceManagement.Foundation.Implementation
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42579
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42579
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/ResourceManagement.Foundation.Implementation.DLL
----------------------------------------
Branding
    Assembly Version: 2.0.3961.17586
    Win32 Version: 2.0.3961.17586
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Branding/Branding.dll
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DeviceCV.Graphics.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42528
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42528
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DeviceCV.Graphics.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
Localization.Foundation.Private
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42499
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42499
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/Localization.Foundation.Private.DLL
----------------------------------------
Localization.Foundation.Implementation.default_Localization
    Assembly Version: 3.5.0.0
    Win32 Version: 3.5.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/Localization.Foundation.Implementation.default_Localization.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Caste.Graphics.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42534
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42534
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Caste.Graphics.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Caste.Graphics.Dashboard.Shared
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42530
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42530
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Caste.Graphics.Dashboard.Shared.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.AMDHome.Graphics.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42641
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42641
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.AMDHome.Graphics.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.InfoCentre.Graphics.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42537
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42537
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.InfoCentre.Graphics.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DisplaysManager2.Graphics.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42606
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42606
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DisplaysManager2.Graphics.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DisplaysManager.Graphics.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42602
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42602
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DisplaysManager.Graphics.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.CrossDisplay.Graphics.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.CrossDisplay.Graphics.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DisplaysOptions.Graphics.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.0.0
    Win32 Version: 3.5.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DisplaysOptions.Graphics.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DeviceCRT.Graphics.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42604
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42604
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DeviceCRT.Graphics.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DeviceDFP.Graphics.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42627
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42627
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DeviceDFP.Graphics.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.Radeon3D.Graphics.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42594
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42594
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.Radeon3D.Graphics.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.DisplaysColour2.Graphics.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42617
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42617
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.DisplaysColour2.Graphics.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.MMVideo.Graphics.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42598
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42598
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.MMVideo.Graphics.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42587
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42587
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Combined.Graphics.Aspects2.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42625
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42625
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Combined.Graphics.Aspects2.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Aspect.UpdateNotification.Graphics.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.0.0
    Win32 Version: 3.5.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Aspect.UpdateNotification.Graphics.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Caste.HydraVision.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42568
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42568
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Caste.HydraVision.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Caste.Fuel.Dashboard
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42583
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42583
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Caste.Fuel.Dashboard.DLL
----------------------------------------
CLI.Foundation.Client
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42522
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42522
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Foundation.Client.DLL
----------------------------------------
PresentationFramework.Aero
    Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 3.0.6920.4902 built by: NetFXw7
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/PresentationFramework.Aero/3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationFramework.Aero.dll
----------------------------------------
CLI.Component.Dashboard.ProfileManager2
    Assembly Version: 3.5.4074.42597
    Win32 Version: 3.5.4074.42597
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/CLI.Component.Dashboard.ProfileManager2.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly Version: 3.5.0.0
    Win32 Version: 3.5.30729.4926 built by: NetFXw7
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
WindowsFormsIntegration
    Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 3.0.6920.4902 built by: NetFXw7
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/WindowsFormsIntegration/3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
----------------------------------------
UIAutomationProvider
    Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 3.0.6920.4902 built by: NetFXw7
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/UIAutomationProvider/3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/UIAutomationProvider.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.WindowsAPICodePack.Shell
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/Microsoft.WindowsAPICodePack.Shell.DLL
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.WindowsAPICodePack
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/ATI%20Technologies/ATI.ACE/Core-Static/Microsoft.WindowsAPICodePack.DLL
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```

cfg in ab
[ATIADLHAL]
UnofficialOverclockingEULA	=I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it 
UnofficialOverclockingMode	= 2
AccessibilityCheckingPeriod	= 0


----------



## Richard Shepherdson (Mar 14, 2011)

This looks like another super cool tool.

Is it for the 69## series only though, or will it work with Toxic 6850 ?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 14, 2011)

Richard Shepherdson said:


> This looks like another super cool tool.
> 
> Is it for the 69## series only though, or will it work with Toxic 6850 ?



That's something we're currently trying to figure out. I think we'll have a new version running for the community to test by tonight.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, RacerX did a lot of work and it yielded this new version. CCC problems should be gone now. If you still experience disappearing sliders, just click "default" in the CCC overdrive menu, that should restore the slider.
Also, there are some new features available. Check it out and post your results: View attachment RacerX.zip
Furthermore, non-69x0-users are encouraged to test as well. Due to the new undo feature it should be safe.


----------



## Richard Shepherdson (Mar 15, 2011)

By disappearing sliders, do you mean a particular slider, or the whole overdrive tab?

Set my Sapphire 6850 Toxic to 600/1100 min  810/1100 default 1000/2000 max.

Lost the overdrive tab completely.

Only saw the click default after I had undone, so did not check if that restored it.

If it should, will try again tonight.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks RacerX! 6850s here; think Ill continue to wait a bit.


----------



## TimoX (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help/comments.

Can one of you with a 6850 tell me what the default 2D clocks are?


----------



## Charly (Mar 16, 2011)

My previous setup with a 6850






Isn't it possible to check a bios with RBE? to see the 2d clocks?


----------



## TimoX (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks, yeah I had done that but when doing some other research it seemed like there were some inconsistencies, which thanks for the pic as it shows it.

 I see in one shot, gpuz shows 100/81?

Is that a custom setting, or just something the driver is doing?

I have an idea for 68xx series cards I'm working on.
thanks again.


----------



## TimoX (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, we have the latest build (v10) available.
The key difference is that it also includes sliders for the 2D clock defaults, which should fix the 68xx glitches.

I'm working on some detailed instructions, for example hitting the default button if some sliders are initially missing, and any other troubleshooting glitches.
The reason for this is that the driver reads these values, and OD confirms them and checks/updates the profiles file.


Before running this, be sure to backup your profiles.xml file, usually found here:
C:\Users\"YOUR USERNAME"\AppData\Local\ATI\ACE

Anyway, let us know what you think.

Also, could someone with a crossfire setup post a copy of their profile.xml file so i can take a look at it?
thanks.


----------



## TimoX (Mar 16, 2011)

I got one, thanks, leont.


----------



## TimoX (Mar 16, 2011)

As usual, BAGZZlash's talents shine through! 
here's v11 with a button to automatically backup and/or restore the profile.xml for you.


----------



## Charly (Mar 17, 2011)

TimoX said:


> Thanks, yeah I had done that but when doing some other research it seemed like there were some inconsistencies, which thanks for the pic as it shows it.
> 
> I see in one shot, gpuz shows 100/81?
> 
> ...


I think it's a bug in gpu-z, not the real clocks

tripple cfx, 1 monitor connected 

1x6970
2x6950 flashed to 6970


----------



## inferKNOX (Mar 17, 2011)

Tried the one from post #39 and it worked well in doing all three things:
- Removing/purging the registry edit that I made manually from seeing RacerX's instructions on techimo
- Re-locking Catalyst. [I had opened it before to see if I can adjust the power profiles without messing with clocks (which I use MSI AB to do), but failed because CCC ties it all together, so everytime I clicked apply, it set the clocks to the CCC clocks instead of AB's.]
- creating a valid registry file that set the limits at my specification.

What I wonder now is if AMD is going to put a block against this.
Anyway, that aside, is anyone having trouble maintaining clocks after reboot or reviving from hibernate? I've OC'd with AB, but find the clock at defaults every time I start up the PC. The limits are staying at where the RacerX reg mod set them, but it's just the OC that keeps resetting.

BTW, thanks to both RacerX/TimoX & BAGZZlash for this great workaround!


----------



## Richard Shepherdson (Mar 17, 2011)

Nor sure if I'm doing something wrong.

Set my Sapphire 6850 Toxic to 600/1100 min 810/1100 default 2D clocks to 100/150 1000/2000 max.

still losing the overdrive tab completely.


----------



## TimoX (Mar 17, 2011)

Richard Shepherdson said:


> Nor sure if I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Set my Sapphire 6850 Toxic to 600/1100 min 810/1100 default 2D clocks to 100/150 1000/2000 max.
> 
> still losing the overdrive tab completely.



As in it's completely gone, like no option in CCC or just no sliders?

Is the default button there?


----------



## Richard Shepherdson (Mar 17, 2011)

TimoX said:


> As in it's completely gone, like no option in CCC or just no sliders?
> 
> Is the default button there?



Completely gone. 

Running on win 7 home premium 64bit if that's of any use.


----------



## TimoX (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok, thanks, just revert things back, i'll see if we can see what is going on with the 68xx series.

remove the reg entry, and restore the default profile.xml
restart, and the OD panel should return, and hit default to put it back.


----------



## inferKNOX (Mar 18, 2011)

@Richard: are you sure it's not your MSI Afterburner? Of course I'm assuming you use it too. I noticed if you enable unofficial overclocking in AB, then OC beyond CCC limits, the thing you're OCing disappears from Overdrive.


----------



## Charly (Mar 18, 2011)

If u set a higher CCC limits with RacerX then it shouldn't be disappear.


----------



## Richard Shepherdson (Mar 18, 2011)

inferKNOX said:


> @Richard: are you sure it's not your MSI Afterburner? Of course I'm assuming you use it too. I noticed if you enable unofficial overclocking in AB, then OC beyond CCC limits, the thing you're OCing disappears from Overdrive.



I'm using trixx, but you are right with respect to the OC'd item disappearing.

But this problem is without trixx running, no OC applied and it is not a missing slider, it it the whole overdrive tab that is missing from CCC.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 18, 2011)

Sub'd Looks very interesting. I can clock both of my 6950's to 1010MHz core and 1400MHz on the mem but Msi AB is giving me the shits atm. Is there a latest MSI AB out there to unlock the core clocks?


----------



## Michoel (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the hardwork guys!

I've encountered a problem after using v11 of the program. 
When I change the GPU clock to a value >840 and run furmark, I notice the clock blips lower than the selected value.

e.g., if  set to 880, it'll run at 880 then drop to 842, 814 or 8xx before returning back to 880 and then repeating every few seconds.
Clockrate also seems to effect the time before onset and frequency of the blips. At 855 it takes a while before i get the blips, but 860 happens almost as quick as 880.

Powertune is at +20%, default voltages etc.. Temps peaking at 70C.

I've used afterburner to override overclocking limits before, I was able to run at 880/1375 and didn't notice any blips.

Any ideas?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 26, 2011)

Is there any updates on this program?  Also, which on is the newest version; the OP or the later posts in this thread?


----------



## vvulture (Mar 27, 2011)

I wish there was a way to increase powertune limits..  ie, above +/- 20%

I have succesfully used RacerX to raise my overdrive limits, and i have also successfully modded my vga bios to increase 3D voltage.

However, there is a problem with all this..  The total TDP of any given card cannot be increased above powertunes limit..
so, in a nutshell, once you have reached your TDP, your card will start to throttle back even when using +20% powertune which can potentially make your overclock kinda useless..

For example :

My 3D voltage is ( BIOS set ) to 1.175v, and using RacerX i have set my overdrive limits to 1200/2000 .
Now, as soon as i go over 903Mhz my GPU's start to throttle back.  The higher i go, the worse it gets.
This is using Furmark as my test platfrom. Granted, the effects may not be as bad whilst gaming, but nonetheless this is a problem.

We need a way to increase/bypass/disable powertune limits.
Yes it is a dangerous option, but for people like me who are running high end water cooling, it would be a godsend.

Cheers


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 27, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Is there any updates on this program?  Also, which on is the newest version; the OP or the later posts in this thread?



Newest version is v0.14: View attachment RacerX.zip

It will read the required values from Profiles.xml - you should only need to tinker with the desired overdrive values. This is still in experimental stage, maybe won't work properly with crossfire setups. Please re-check all values the program automatically sets.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 27, 2011)

Has this been tested on the 5000 series to work? I ask because this was originally for the 6000 series (from what I've understood).


----------



## naranhito82 (Mar 27, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Has this been tested on the 5000 series to work? I ask because this was originally for the 6000 series (from what I've understood).



http://www.techimo.com/forum/graphics-cards-displays/256789-enable-higher-overclocks-ccc-reg-entry-4.html

here in 5870 really works!


----------



## TimoX (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, we're still working on a few things, trying to get  this to work on as many cards as possible.


----------



## naranhito82 (Mar 28, 2011)

if can i help in anything? tell me


----------



## TimoX (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks, will do. 






vvulture said:


> I wish there was a way to increase powertune limits..  ie, above +/- 20%
> 
> I have succesfully used RacerX to raise my overdrive limits, and i have also successfully modded my vga bios to increase 3D voltage.
> 
> ...





You got that right. 
I've been trying to find a way around that, as ideally at a minimum, i'd like to be able to leave it at +20% without leaving CCC running, or boost it up higher, like the 6970.

Unfortunately, I'm still in the "learning curve" when it comes to programming, as i've been teaching myself this as I go, trying to figure out more ways to tweak these cards. 


As for the powertune issue, as you figured out in the other thread, furmark is the worst at it.

You won't see those limits as bad on most games and other benchmarks fortunately.
About the only thing you can do is run some other games or benches and use AB to monitor clocks and see at what point your card starts throttling down as you increase clock speeds.


----------



## vvulture (Mar 28, 2011)

TimoX said:


> You got that right.
> I've been trying to find a way around that, as ideally at a minimum, i'd like to be able to leave it at +20% without leaving CCC running, or boost it up higher, like the 6970.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm still in the "learning curve" when it comes to programming, as i've been teaching myself this as I go, trying to figure out more ways to tweak these cards.
> ...




Right now i have managed to get both my cards running at 1000/1400 using 1.275v.
Powertune is really bad using Furmark, but when using 3DMark11 on High preset it doesn't kick in at all...   go figure.
Also upgraded my PSU because my old one would go into overcurrent protection when going to 950mhz and above on my gpu's..  Now running a SilverStone ST-1500.


----------



## inferKNOX (Mar 29, 2011)

I think Crysis 2 did the job of making my OC useless through what I think is PowerTune throttling.
I was pretty happy at 860/1375 @ stock voltage w/ MSI AB & didn't touch PowerTune, but Crysis 2 started forcing me to drop those clocks so far down that I decided to bump the voltage to the 6970's 1.175V and think I've got it stable at 920/1250. Gonna go for the memory OC next.

Is there any way to bump up PowerTune w/o unlocking & using CCC? I don't like the way when you apply in CCC, it applies the GPU clock, GRAM clock & PowerTune all at once.:shadedshu


----------



## TimoX (Mar 29, 2011)

Not yet.
I’m in the same boat as you.
 I want the extra 20% but don’t want the bloated CCC running to get it.
I’m tired of the constant errors it produces in the Aceeventlog.
For years they have yet to fix that, instead they want to fluff it up by serving ads to everyone.

So either I get the 20% and deal with slow load times, error logs, and a “fixed” fan speed,  or I forget the 20% and use AB so I get the nice custom fan profile but no Powertune.

Then there’s the driver side problem. They spend more time making sure Digital BIOS signatures match, instead of just making solid drivers. Otherwise I could set my clocks, and fan profile in the BIOS and be done with it.

If I could only rewrite the atikmdag.sys and get rid of the signature check. 


As for the PowerTune itself, I can’t seem to find anywhere other than in the profile.xml file that it writes to.
It doesn’t seem to use any reg entries or other areas when I change the slider, so maybe it just writes into the driver memory or something. 

Also, if CCC isn’t running, it seems as though the profile file isn’t used or accessed by anything else, especially since on a clean driver only install it doesn’t even exist, yet I can use this tool still or other OC software and run any games or benchmarks with basically identical scores.


----------



## Lemmy (Mar 30, 2011)

Anybody have got this working with amd 68xx series ? I have tried every version with different clock settings but nothing. CCC is always missing performance tab where overdrive is. Using HIS 6850 with 11.2 drivers. PS. Im available to test new versions beforehand.


----------



## naranhito82 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lemmy said:


> Anybody have got this working with amd 68xx series ? I have tried every version with different clock settings but nothing. CCC is always missing performance tab where overdrive is. Using HIS 6850 with 11.2 drivers. PS. Im available to test new versions beforehand.



I'm owner of toxic 6850 and i still does haven't work and also missing performance tab missing too tesselation control and morfological setting 

Anyone does known why not work in 6800 series?


----------



## Lemmy (Mar 30, 2011)

naranhito82 said:


> I'm owner of toxic 6850 and i still does haven't work and also missing performance tab missing too tesselation control and morfological setting
> 
> Anyone does known why not work in 6800 series?



Looks like we have similiar problems. Lets hope we get our fix soon.


----------



## TimoX (Mar 30, 2011)

Couple of things.
first, we're still trying to get this working for you 68xx series users. 

Second, the tess and morphological settings missing on the CCC is actually a separate issue that quite a few people are having unrelated to this program.
This goes back to most of the 11 series drivers.

There is a fix for it, you'll just need to search that one out.


----------



## Lemmy (Mar 30, 2011)

TimoX said:


> Couple of things.
> first, we're still trying to get this working for you 68xx series users.
> 
> Second, the tess and morphological settings missing on the CCC is actually a separate issue that quite a few people are having unrelated to this program.
> ...



Thanks for doing this stuff and we certainly are waiting! U guys rock!


----------



## vanillaportal (Mar 31, 2011)

what's the purpose for having us key in the 2D/3D clocks manually?
I am actually looking for ways to change my default 2D clock, will the RacerX toold allow me to do that?


----------



## TimoX (Mar 31, 2011)

vanillaportal said:


> what's the purpose for having us key in the 2D/3D clocks manually?
> I am actually looking for ways to change my default 2D clock, will the RacerX toold allow me to do that?



The reason for that is so that this tool will be as "universal" as possible to work with as many cards as possible.
It's primary purpose was to unlock the higher OC's in the OD panel, however due to all the different interactions involved, it had to be enhanced to compensate for various models.
The CCC "syncs" with the profile.xml file. I was changing a ton of stuff in the profile file to test a few things out and watched CCC sit there with a pop up about synchronizing settings for several seconds. Also just changing too many different clock settings all at once can cause the OD panel to be blank for a few seconds before it comes back.

Unfortunately it's not as simple as just changing some clocks and you're done.
The driver itself also interacts with all of this when CCC is running.
The profile .xml file is basically a configuration or settings file for CCC.

Anyway, to answer your question, this does allow for certain adjustments beyond default clocks, but if you set them wrong, you may not get into windows.
Then you'd need to get into safe mode, remove the reg file entry, restore your profile.xml file and reboot.

I'm working on a detailed instruction sheet, but it's a work in progress as this program is still evolving somewhat.

With all the different internal clocks these cards have, there is a lot more to it then meets the eye.
for example, watching a video i've watched the memory clock cut itself in half on occasion, and if I set the lower limit down, it will cut itself down even further.
Also you need to remember that just because you lower clocks a bit, the original voltage is still there.

*Bottom line, some clocks can be adjusted a bit, but if you adjust them the wrong way, you may be spending a lot of time trying to fix things.*

What card do you have and what exactly is it you want to change and why?


----------



## vanillaportal (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a HD6950 with unlocked shaders using REB, everything is working well except on legacy games. For example, I still play WarCraft 3 Frozen Throne a lot and since the game is too old and too light on the graphics, the HD6950 will keep switching automatically between 250/150 and 880/1375 during game play, it wont stay in 3D mode clock.

I found that whenever the memory clock is flipped from 150 to 1375 or from 1375 back to 150, I'll get screen flicker during gameplay. This is an old problem dated back with my previous card (HD4850). I tried using AB (unofficial method) to fix the memory clock to 1375 and the flicker is completely cured. Thus I am looking for a way to fix the 2D memory clock to 1375 to prevent it from switching between difference clocks.

My current workaround for legacy games is to force higher level of AA (4X or 8X SSAA). By doing so, it stresses the GFX card enough to kick it into 3D mode completely and also prevent it from automatically switching between 2D/3D memory clocks. It works for now, but I am looking for better solutions to just keep the memory clock consistent in both 2D/3D mode.

Am I explaining it clear? I know it sounds a bit strange, but it is an known issue that memory clock switching will cause screen flicker, and it's quite annoying.


----------



## TimoX (Apr 25, 2011)

There may be a way to do it, but I'm not sure if it would work.
technically with this tool, you should be able to just increase the 2D memory clock "minimum" and it "may" work, but for reasons below you may have issues.

Reason being, in 2D mode voltages are lower, and I don't know if you crank up the 2D memory clock if it will work unless you could ensure the voltage would increase as well.
Also your temps may go up if it did, so you'd have to keep an eye on them.
also, I don't know if the lower 2D gpu clock would be "happy" with it being low, and the memory clock being high.


A lot of variables to look into first.


----------



## TimoX (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay, the latest tool is attached.
I'm "hoping" it will finally solve the 68xx users problems.

If someone with a single 68xx card is willing, open the tool and do the following:

First, let it backup the profile file to the desktop.

Second, let it create a default file without adjusting the uppers at this time, and let it install into the registry.
reboot and see if you get into windows.
If so, open CCC and see if all the sliders are there, and what the new upper limits show.
If all is good, you can run the tool again to just change the uppers and let it install again into reg and reboot.

If for some reason Windows doesn't like it, boot into safemode, run the tool and do the following:
1. Click the Purge registry button to remove the reg file.
2. run the restore button to restore your saved default profile file.

Since these are the only 2 things touched, a reboot should put you right back where you were before this.


Then let me know if it worked or not.
Thanks.


----------



## Lemmy (Apr 28, 2011)

Tried newest version with HIS 6850 @ ICEQ turbo bios. BLUESCREEN when loading to windows. I did left upperlimits 900/1250 (overdrive current limits). Hope this helps, can test with other settings if needed.


----------



## jonathan1107 (May 3, 2011)

Alright guys, I'm looking to find updated info about the 6950 limits "unlock"...

I've read this whole thread to find that it is possible to unlock the 6950 speed limits. But it seems that the RacerX program is still experimental. In my case, I have 2x radeon 6950 2gb with unlocked shaders...

*Has this RacerX program been tested on 6950 crossfire?* 

*And if so, have any of you guys tried combining the effects of the RacerX program with the RBE voltage "editing options" to raise the card voltage and compensate for the Card throttling back and fourth...???*

*And lastly, is it possible for me to unlock the speeds of both my 6950 using this RacerX tool considering I'm using a Crossfire setup? And if so, could I get a Step by Step walkthrough?* 

That would be INSANELY AWESOME!


----------



## 20mmrain (May 3, 2011)

> Alright guys, I'm looking to find updated info about the 6950 limits "unlock"...
> 
> I've read this whole thread to find that it is possible to unlock the 6950 speed limits. But it seems that the RacerX program is still experimental. In my case, I have 2x radeon 6950 2gb with unlocked shaders...
> 
> ...



You know you can just unlock the limits of your cards with MSI afterburner right? The voltage and the Clock speeds. 

The voltages will cap out way higher than you would ever get too with out blowing up your cards as well as the clock speeds will be higher then you could ever reach with out blowing up your cards. Unless you are using Liquid Nitrogen 24/7 which I doubt plus and even then you could still never reach the new cap.
I know it can be done because I did it with two HD6950's. The only reason I could see you wanting to do what you want to do is. Because you want something different. Otherwise you could do it at a much lesser risk than what you are talking about.

***Edit ***
The only thing you couldn't do is to control the voltage throttling with the MSI AB option. You would have to manually adjust it.


----------



## jonathan1107 (May 3, 2011)

From my experience, MSI AB doesn't allow me to unlock speeds and voltage... I'm talking here about going over the 840/1325 limit. Last time I tried with MSI AB, that was not possible, and if I'm correct this is why this thread was ever started... right?

You guys probably knew about this but I sure as heck didn't... MSI AB is locked @ first when you try to raise de clock speeds and change voltage... You have to edit the MSI AB config file...

Here's a link that will show whoever's interested how to do this :

http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/986597-overclocking-6950-a.html

MAKE SURE you compensate any OC you do to your card with proper Fan response to cool it down :O)

EDIT *** 

I think you guys are gonna love me for this... I've found something that pretty much fixes a lot of BSODs when trying to OC the 6950 in Crossfire using MSI AB...

MSI AB crashes to BSOD when you hit apply (after tweaking the clocks or whatnot...) whatever the settings you put in... That is because one card is shut down (or idle...) You need to disable ULPS:

Here's the link, Read up carefully: http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/667144-crossfire-disabling-ulps.html


----------



## jonathan1107 (May 3, 2011)

Hmmm... I have one more problem with MSI AB... I've set my settings within AB to run both my cards (6950 unlocked shaders only) @ 900mhz/1350mhz... and when I open up 2 instances of GPU-Z... I can see that during playing (@ full load), one of my cards is getting up to 900/1350 but the other stays @ it's stock no matter what I do (800/1250)... Is this normal???

I've also noticed that the name for both cards isn't Exactly the same... Well ... they're both 6950... but on has Cataclyst 11.2 in it's name in GPU-Z and the other just some numbers with no "cataclyst 11.2"...

Pls help


----------



## firkraag (May 4, 2011)

1st post just joined because of this thread

 I installed my brand new MSI r6950 2gb HD twin frozr last nite and I am wondering why on AMD overdrive and CCC it shows my GPU clock @ 250mhz and my memory clock @ 150mhz

I replaced a gigabyte 5830 and it showed the correct stock speeds

the 6950 seems to work great as I tried it in a couple of my games and threw all graphics settings to max and my frame rates were still higher than with the old card at lower settings

I would like to get CCC and AMD to show the proper stock settings and hoping this thread can point me in the right direction

 I am still pretty much of a noob when it comes to this but I built this system a year ago (my 1st) and it has been great and now I am addicted and building another with the old GPU for my daughter


----------



## fullinfusion (May 4, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> Hmmm... I have one more problem with MSI AB... I've set my settings within AB to run both my cards (6950 unlocked shaders only) @ 900mhz/1350mhz... and when I open up 2 instances of GPU-Z... I can see that during playing (@ full load), one of my cards is getting up to 900/1350 but the other stays @ it's stock no matter what I do (800/1250)... Is this normal???
> 
> I've also noticed that the name for both cards isn't Exactly the same... Well ... they're both 6950... but on has Cataclyst 11.2 in it's name in GPU-Z and the other just some numbers with no "cataclyst 11.2"...
> 
> Pls help


I think it's a matter of waiting for a newer beta AB program. I gave up using it because of the 2nd gpu problem.


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2011)

firkraag said:


> 1st post just joined because of this thread
> 
> I installed my brand new MSI r6950 2gb HD twin frozr last nite and I am wondering why on AMD overdrive and CCC it shows my GPU clock @ 250mhz and my memory clock @ 150mhz
> 
> ...



Everything is working as it should. When in 2D mode (not gaming, etc) the card automatically downclocks to save on energy usage.


----------



## firkraag (May 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> Everything is working as it should. When in 2D mode (not gaming, etc) the card automatically downclocks to save on energy usage.



Thanks for the info 

Just to be certain I understand while I am gaming it will work at the factory clock settings or whatever I choose to overclock the settings to in the future

And what software should I use to see if my settings are working as they should because when I tab out of my game to see it still shows the lower settings


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2011)

firkraag said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> Just to be certain I understand while I am gaming it will work at the factory clock settings or whatever I choose to overclock the settings to in the future
> 
> And what software should I use to see if my settings are working as they should because when I tab out of my game to see it still shows the lower settings



GPU-Z. Once you tab out of the game the card will revert to it's 2D settings but you should be able to tell if it was running 3D clocks by looking at the readings in GPU-Z.


----------



## jonathan1107 (May 5, 2011)

Nice user name Firkraag! Are you a Baldur's Gate 2 Fan? That's the best freaking game Ever !!!!!


----------



## JuanAlSlipknot (May 13, 2011)

TimoX, will your program work to finally solve the problem of the cards running to slow when contected to multiple monitors which produces tearing in the secondary desktop?
I need to increase the 2d memory clocks and due to the resctriction in the drivers to work with RBE in bios from 6000 series this is my only hope!!
I have a MSI R6850 Cyclone PE card...


----------



## scamps (May 27, 2011)

Nice tool for my 6950! I have the shaders unlocked and afterwards (by RBE) the GPU-voltage set to 1,15. RaceX did it´s job either and I am running at 1000 MHz (liquid cooling).
The one and only "fault" is the voltage in idle. It is 1,0 V instead of 0,9 V. Perhaps Low3D instead of 2D-voltage?

Anyway: Thanks a lot!

€dit: Indeed that´s the fault. RacerX is writing the VID1 as idle-voltage into the registry, but it should be VID2 for 6950. Tested it by changing the value with RBE and flashing the changed bios.

€dit2: After some checking, flashing, driver reinstalling i have got it working with another guys regfile.


----------



## vvulture (Jun 2, 2011)

scamps said:


> Nice tool for my 6950! I have the shaders unlocked and afterwards (by RBE) the GPU-voltage set to 1,15. RaceX did it´s job either and I am running at 1000 MHz (liquid cooling).
> The one and only "fault" is the voltage in idle. It is 1,0 V instead of 0,9 V. Perhaps Low3D instead of 2D-voltage?
> 
> Anyway: Thanks a lot!
> ...




Where do you find the voltages in the registry ?  I'd like to ckeck mine.  thx


----------



## hblackheart (Jul 30, 2011)

anyone figure out how to fix powertune to anything.. not just +20?

And for others.. sapphire's trixx is a nice little utility that will overclock your 6970-6950's to what ever you want.  The only catch is though... you have to put powertune to +20 percent to get your clocks stable over 900.  Currently have my shitty not unlockable xfx under water at 990 stable at 1.29 volts.  This seems to max out the 20+ percent from powertune.
Trixx also allows you to run the memory slower and create custom fan profiles.  Afterburner gave me too many headache's

Looking forward to trying some new overclocking software fella's.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Poisonsnak (Nov 11, 2011)

Just like to report my success and say thanks to BAGZZlash and TimoX for all their hard work.

On my PowerColor 5850 PCS+ it did not work when I left everything at defaults (core 1000 memory 2000) but when I reduced the memory setting to a more reasonable value (1250) it worked no problem, and gave me a new power control slider (which I'm guessing doesn't have any effect on my card but I set it to +20% anyway)

In addition I'm running the Windows (8) developer preview and it still worked.

I also just noticed that it has altered my fan profiles in a good way, before at 72C the fan was unnecessarily fast at 66% and now it has dropped to 40%.  Once it hits 81C though the fan speed jumps, then it cools off and the fan speed drops, and it repeats like that.  Do you have any plans to make the fan speed adjustable in the tool?  I used to use RBE to adjust my fan speed but now that the drivers no longer respect the BIOS fan profile I would like another alternative.


----------



## TimoX (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Actually this info will help, as I'm still trying to find a way to tweak the fan profile in this as well.
Unfortunately AMD has really locked the BIOS down as you said, making it a pain to have to use tweaks and third party programs for this stuff.

I use Afterburner. I have it set to load at startup with a custom fan profile, and I have 2 presets in it.
My default 3D clocks and my gaming overclock. Technically I could use the racerx tool to have my overclock 3d settings load at startup, but i don't game everyday, and the overclock does nothing for web surfing and such so there's really no need since I have to run AB anyway.

I don't run CCC and i don't have AB do any monitoring, just controlling fan profile.

Do have a way to change the powertune slider to 50%, but it needs to be tested. Not sure if it will actually do 50% on a card designed for 20, but the slider will do 50, or whatever number I choose.

The 20% doesn't do much for me and i've found that 0 is actually most stable on my overclocks. not sure if it is just one of my cards, or the fact that I have the voltage adjusted to 1.2, which _maybe_ affects that indirectly????

Anyway, been a bit busy, but I plan on doing some more testing with my second card to see what else I can squeeze out of this.


----------



## jomama22 (Dec 4, 2011)

TimoX said:


> Thanks for the update. Actually this info will help, as I'm still trying to find a way to tweak the fan profile in this as well.
> Unfortunately AMD has really locked the BIOS down as you said, making it a pain to have to use tweaks and third party programs for this stuff.
> 
> I use Afterburner. I have it set to load at startup with a custom fan profile, and I have 2 presets in it.
> ...



Hey TimoX, i joined to thank you for racerx, it is awesome, but as you can see in bold, i am in dire need of 50% powertune. 

I am using 2x toxic 6950 (both unlocked) and have 50% in ccc with no tweaks. When setting the powertune, i MUST set it to 50% or i get throttled at 950/1350 (with 1.25v set in trixx). 

When i use your program, i can run stable at 1.25 but with only 20% PT i get throttled as low as 925/1350.

I have tried every trick known to man to use trixx and ccc together but with crossfire, it refuses to keep the powertune that i set. 

i am more than willing to test the powertune trick you have, even if you want to point out what registry or command. this will save my soul if you could, lol.


----------



## TimoX (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm looking at adding it to an upcoming version, along with options for voltage adjustment as well.
follow the instructions below to get 50% instead of 20% in CCC.


*First, disclaimer:
Do this at your own risk, that includes others trying to change it.* 

Do you still have the racerx.reg file on your desktop?
If not, re-run the tool and when it asks to save it, save it as racerx.reg

you need to add the .reg after the name or it will save it as a generic file, because after it creates it do NOT merge it yet.

Now, right click on it and click "edit".
This should open it in Notepad.

look down about 4 lines and you'll see the number 14 in between a bunch of zeros.
Carefully change the 14 to a 32, making sure not to change or add any spaces or extra commas.
Close it and let it save it. Then click on it and allow it to merge.
reboot, then CCC should have the 50 back for you.


If it acts up or does some other thing, you can just delete that reg entry or run the tool to delete and reboot, and you're back to stock settings.


----------



## jomama22 (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol I just replied to u at techimo as u typedvthis.

When I get home I will try it and report back.


Thanks again!


----------



## TimoX (Dec 4, 2011)

I went ahead and answered there as well should anyone go there to look. 

Good luck, hope it works for you.


----------



## jomama22 (Dec 5, 2011)

TimoX said:


> I went ahead and answered there as well should anyone go there to look.
> 
> Good luck, hope it works for you.



Hey timox,

Your mod world perfectly and I couldn't be happier!

I have the 2x toxic 6950 is crossfire. Oc 975/1400 at 1.25v and 50% pt with no throttling what so ever!!!!
I am averaging 84fps/4995 score in furmark 1080p bench
in 3dmark 11 free (performance bench) I avg 11000 with 2600k @ 4.8ghz

I have to say this is awesome and I can't thank you enough. U need a donate button!


----------



## jonathan1107 (Dec 5, 2011)

What's your FPS in furmark, with 840/1325 speeds?


----------



## jomama22 (Dec 5, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> What's your FPS in furmark, with 840/1325 speeds?



Ill try those clocks when I get home tonight. I am interested in the overall improvement as well. I can say that 950/1350 w/ 1.25v and 50% pt netted me 81fps in furmark 1080p bench avg and 10750-10800 in 3dmark 11


----------



## papatsonis (Dec 17, 2011)

Excellent Thread !!!! 
_one bug i noticed, is that it overwrites the VID1 (500mhz) with VID3 (3d), i will try to mess/search through the reg file, but if someone else has already solve this, it could be better 
Vendor : Sapphire 6950 (reference pcb, the 1st ones)_

nvm, after one reboot, UVD VID works ok


----------

